# Doctor, Lawyer, Indian Chief



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Drivers are justifiably concerned about SDCs eliminating their jobs. We are not alone. Among the professions endangered by automation are both Doctors and Lawyers. Fortunately, I think Indian Chiefs are safe, for now at least. 

There are already over 20 apps that give legal advise and over 100 that give medical advise. How long before you will not need to see a doctor or lawyer except in the most extreme cases, like surgery and a criminal trial?

*Doctors Of Future: Artificial Intelligence*

*Lawyers could be the next profession replaced by AI*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maven said:


> *Doctors Of Future: Artificial Intelligence*
> 
> *Lawyers could be the next profession replaced by AI*


We need many "parents" replaced by AI.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> We need many "parents" replaced by AI.


Too late! Already happened. There are 1000s of Parenting-Apps 
See for yourself. Try googling: parenting applications


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Let's just put it this way. After literally everyone, even the AI programmers and engineers themselves are unemployable, the AI CEObot will have to invent an AI consumer because there will be nobody able to buy their stuff.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Let's just put it this way. After literally everyone, even the AI programmers and engineers themselves are unemployable, the AI CEObot will have to invent an AI consumer because there will be nobody able to buy their stuff.


Thats when skynet controls everything(GOOGLE)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Maven said:


> Drivers are justifiably concerned about SDCs eliminating their jobs. We are not alone. Among the professions endangered by automation are both Doctors and Lawyers. Fortunately, I think Indian Chiefs are safe, for now at least.
> 
> There are already over 20 apps that give legal advise and over 100 that give medical advise. How long before you will not need to see a doctor or lawyer except in the most extreme cases, like surgery and a criminal trial?
> 
> ...


AI won't to into court with you and AI can't write RXs


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> AI won't to into court with you and AI can't write RXs


I agree, AI won't go into court with you. However, AI can do a lot of the research and document preparation that junior lawyers do today. Legal apps today are used to save $Thousands by regular people before contacting expensive lawyers. Immigration and divorce issues are prime examples. Today's applications are *not* intended to replace a lawyer in court.

AIs can't write RXs, today. There is no guarantee that may not change tomorrow, shifting part of the doctor's responsibility to the pharmacist. Today's applications are able to advise people when to seek out a doctor. They may also reduce overcrowding in today's overwhelmed emergency rooms. Today's applications are *not* intended to replace a doctor in surgery or any circumstance where hands-on examination is required for a diagnosis.

Yes, there will always be ways the AI applications may be misused. That's why the applications all include disclaimers that users should take seriously. The decision to seek human help ultimately belongs to the user.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> Too late! Already happened. There are 1000s of Parenting-Apps
> See for yourself. Try googling: parenting applications


Hey maven theres a show with the closest thing to reality you should check out. Its called "Black mirror". Its extremely trippy to reality you should watch it.

You have shown you got open mind


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Hey maven theres a show with the closest thing to reality you should check out. Its called "Black mirror". Its extremely trippy to reality you should watch it. You have shown you got open mind


Thanks. I rarely follow British TV (except for Monty Python), but this looks interesting. "Twilight Zone" for the 21st century. I'll check it out.


----------

